# autorun.vbs



## Coolashacka (Mar 31, 2007)

My problem is pretty much the same as in these two threads:
Need help removing 'Can not find script "c:\autorun.vbs"
Solved: Autorun.vbs .bat problem
Same pictures can be posted to depic my problem:


















and also:








Infiziert mit: infected with
Desinfizieren fehlgeschlagen: disinfection failed
Verschoben: moved

It seems like there is no universal solution, but only specific ones. A mod in the second thread asked the user to post his Hijack This log.
Here is mine:


> Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
> Scan saved at 20:22:36, on 31.03.2007
> Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
> ...


oh mighty gurus, please help


----------



## Coolashacka (Mar 31, 2007)

please guys, have a look


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG,

Be sure you have your USB* Flash *drive plugged in.

Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,autorun.bat

*Now *close all windows and browsers, other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.

Close Hijackthis.

Save the attached Clean autoruns.zip to your desktop and extract (unzip) its contents to the desktop. It contains a batch file, *Clean autoruns.bat*, Written by *Mosaic1*. Once extracted, open the folder and double click on the *Clean autoruns.bat* to run the fix.

If any autoruns are found, the fix will move them to a backup folder.
If any autoruns are found on the root of your drives, it will kill explorer so that the registry entries in the *MountPoint(s)* key are fixed.
It will produce two files, *Part1.txt *and *Part2.txt *, that will show the state before and after the cleaning.
Please post the contents of *Part1.txt *and *Part2.txt *along with a fresh *Hjackthis *log in your next reply.
*** It is important that you follow these directions exactly as given.*

F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,autorun.bat


----------



## Coolashacka (Mar 31, 2007)

I was afk for a few days.
Thank you very much, Cookiegal. Everything seems to be alright now!

I have attached Part1.txt, Part2.txt and here is the hijack log:



> Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
> Scan saved at 18:12:23, on 07.04.2007
> Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
> ...


again: thank you very much, it was very kind of you! :up:


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you recognize those items in the hosts file (O1s) and did you put them there intentionally?

*Be sure your flash drives are connected when you do this.*

I don't know if you forgot to do this but rescan with HijackThis and fix this entry:

*F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,autorun.bat*

I'm attaching a FixCool.zip file. Save it to your desktop. Unzip it and double click the FixCool.reg file and allow it to enter into the registry.

I'm also attaching RunIt.zip. Unzip it to the same folder as the Clean Autoruns. It contains a script. Double click on it to run it. If you have any script blocking programs you need to allow the script to run. When prompted, select "no" as we don't want to clean again, we just want to obtain the part2.txt this time to see if the entry is gone now.


----------

